# Commodore 1970s Led



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

There's a seller on eBay with loads of NOS Commodore LED watches. Wondered what you guys think of them - especially value for money wise.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

GaryH said:


> There's a seller on eBay with loads of NOS Commodore LED watches. Wondered what you guys think of them - especially value for money wise.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


I guess you are talking about the BIN one, SS and Yellow Gold. Â£30 isn't much and if you like it what you got to lose?

Personally I don't remember ever seeing one before, but I was pretty young when they came out.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Battery gobblers


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,

These are under:

70's Commodore Led Watch, CBM Time, Chrome and Steel

What do you guys think?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

GaryH said:


> Hi,
> 
> These are under:
> 
> ...


Â£119







Interesting, but I think it's more than it's money. If you like it keep you eyes open, I just think he's being a bit unrealistic when you think he's selling on the bay.


----------

